# Open as layers in Photoshop command not working



## simax (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi : I am using LR3 up to date with Photoshop CS4 with camera raw 5.7 up to date on Macbook Pro 4GB RAM, Mac OSX 1'.6.3

I often select two images (Canon CR2 raw files) and select Photo: open as layers in Photoshop command : this has worked fine until very recently. Now nothing happens. Likewise other Photoshop scripts from Lightroom like merge to HDR or merge to panorama don't work.

I keep getting a message saying that photoshop needs to be updated to Camera Raw 5.7 for compatibility (it was updated weeks back) As a precaution I have updated it twice (plus I have completely re-installed Photoshop CS4 and updated to Camera Raw 5.7) I also tried opening two previously edited PSD files as layers (rather than RAW files) and same story : nothing opens in Photoshop.

Editing a single image (RAW or PSD) in photoshop is no problem, but I still get the "update to Camera Raw 5.7" message, and an option to "open anyway" which I click and no problem to edit in Photoshop.

So... it seems like Lightroom and Photoshop have stopped talking when it comes to running scripts in Photoshop.

Only variable I can think of is I changed my OS from Leopard to Snow Leopard a few weeks ago, but everything worked fine.

How about this: I still have Lighroom 2.7 loaded so opened same images with this and .... exactly same problem: I get the advice message to update photoshop to Camera Raw 5.7 (which it is) and I can edit single shot in Photoshop but cannot run script with multiple images: they just don't open.

Why should I suddenly get the warning to update Photoshop with Camera Raw 5.7 when it was already installed and why does Lightroom fail to recognise that is has been installed? Maybe this is preventing the scripts from running. Interesting that it happens on both LR3 and 2.7 : perhaps this is a photoshop issue.

Is there anything I need to do to reset Photoshop maybe. Don't want to buy CS5 yet until I have cracked this one.

ANY help would be really appreciated.... THANKS in advance!!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey simax

It does sound like a PS issue. If you've tried reinstalling SINCE you did the Snow Leopard upgrade, then you could try moving the PS preferences to the desktop and seeing if that helps instead. 

I'd also double check that ACR 5.7 is definitely installed in the right place. Easiest way to do that would be to open a raw file in PS and check the title bar of the ACR dialog, and then go to Bridge camera raw preferences and check that the right ACR number is listed there too.


----------



## simax (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi Victoria : thanks SO much! Camera Raw is indeed showing up in photoshop as version 5.' only. Not sure why this should suddenly happen but I will try as you suggest. On my MAC I have a folder in:  Library : Application Support: Adobe : Camera RAW 5 : I assume this is where version 5.7 ought to show up.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 21, 2010)

Bingo. I've heard of someone else who had problems with the automatic upgrade, because the machine already thought that it had 5.7 installed. Seeing as you know where you're looking, try the manual installation instead: http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=468'


----------



## simax (Sep 21, 2010)

Victoria : this was a life saver : worked perfectly and now Camera 5.7 is showing up in Photoshop and no warning in Lightroom : for those interested : you need to copy the camera raw plug in file from the download into the following folder : *Library/Application Support/Adobe/Plug-Ins/CS4/File Formats * thank you very much!  

So far so good but I still have a problem when trying to run photoshop scripts from Lightroom eg open two or more images as layers or as merge to HDR: have tried setting external editor to 8 bit and 16 bit and Photoshop opens alright but the files fail to load. 

Sounds like photoshop's application support got thrown at some point : wouldn't have a clue where to find the photoshop scripts files?? - maybe I should reload photoshop again?


----------



## simax (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry: should add that I tried to run merge to HDR script with two files from_ within_ Photoshop and this failed to load : so clearly a photoshop issue : anyone know how to effectively re-boot photoshop CS4 - seems it has forgotten what it's meant to be doing...?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 21, 2010)

HDR and Photomerge are in Applications/Photoshop CS4/Plug-ins/Automate I think. I'd also try that Library/Application Support folder for other potential bits and pieces.

I think I'd deactivate, remove all traces (copying elsewhere perhaps) and reinstall, and see if that brings them back.


----------

